# What is meant by (KTA) in Cruze radio connector pinout



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That would map back to the KTA build code. KTA is the audio interface - I suspect it's the PDIM interface. Codes can be found at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/652-2011-cruze-rpo-code-list.html.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Open your glove box. On the inside of the door, there's a sticker that lists a whole bunch of 3-letter codes. See if "KTA" is one of them. If it's there, then the stuff that says "KTA" applies to you. If it's absent, then the "Without KTA" applies.

It looks like those pins are used either way. It looks like just the label changes.


----------



## dikoroso (May 12, 2016)

obermd said:


> That would map back to the KTA build code. KTA is the audio interface - I suspect it's the PDIM interface. Codes can be found at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/652-2011-cruze-rpo-code-list.html. [URL="http://amazingdealuk.info/114/g.png%5b/IMG"]http://amazingdealuk.info/114/g.png[/IMG[/URL]]
> [/QUOTE] Thanks for link suggest


----------

